
Jekyll against the rest of the world - seedler
http://tobyx.com/2015/jekyll-vs-world
======
unimpressive
>Statically generated pages usually offer no way of showing any sort of
dynamic content.

There's two kinds of dynamic content. Content that needs to be rendered at
site build time and content that needs to be rendered on page load. As an
example on my personal site I have an Atom feed that I have as part of my
Jekyll blog which I wanted to have the first five entries from on my homepage.
Since any change in the Atom feed will mean redeploying the blog, how I
decided to do this was to write a deploy script for Jekyll that will check for
the existence of a 'prerender.py' in the site root and execute it to modify
the site before building it:

[https://github.com/JD-P/misc-
scripts/blob/master/reset.py](https://github.com/JD-P/misc-
scripts/blob/master/reset.py)

What this means in practice is that I can have content that is static on page
load but is dynamically generated at build time.

